# Optima Batteries?



## WJBMF35 (Nov 29, 2003)

Is anyone running an optima battery in their tractor? When the 1635 needs a new one, may consider Optima.


----------



## lsmurphy (Sep 12, 2008)

I won't run an Optima again.


I just swapped the battery in the Kubota with a 'blem' Exide. Exide only allows their batteries to be left on the shelf for 4 months. Afterwards they are stripped of their lables and sold as blems. Mine was rated at 525CCA but tested out at 695CCA. Cost me $40.


----------



## lsmurphy (Sep 12, 2008)

BTW the only benefit to the gel batteries is they can be mounted on it's side.....or upside down if you want......doesn't matter.

My experience is once they have been drained they will never take a full charge again.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

There's nothing magic about these batteries. The construction is such that they do offer better vibration and shock resistance. The fact they are sealed and offer no means of maintenance permits them to be placed in hard to reach locations.

One needs to decide if the benefits this tech offers is worth the additional cost. For me, I haven't had the need.

Oh, these batteries are NOT gel batteries, they are starved electrolyte and generally referred to as AGM. The electrolyte is water thin. There is only enough electrolyte in each cell to wet the plates and the porous plate separators.


----------

